# Spiele-Name gesucht! 2 Panzer, 2 Planeten



## stryct (25. Januar 2014)

Also folgendes Problem, ich überlege seit Wochen wie ein Spiel hieß, vor dem ich früher Stunden gesessen bin. 
Mir will der Name nicht einfallen, also frage ich mal euch, vielleicht weis ja jemand welches Spiel ich meine...  

In dem Spiel ging es darum einen gegnerischen Panzer zu zerstören, der eigene und der gegnerische Panzer waren jeweils auf einem eigenen Planeten. 
Man musste die Projektile immer so abfeuern, dass sie durch die Anziehung der Planeten zum gegn. Panzer gelangen. 
Als Munition gabs Kettenbrecher, Eier und andere kreative Geschosse an die ich mich nicht mehr so genau errinnere. 
Bei Google findet man leider nur einen Yahoo-Frage Thread zu dem es leider keine Antwort gibt...  
Achja, das Spiel gabs auf CD und nicht auf irgendsoeiner Plattform wie jetztspielen oder sowas  

Ganz vereinfachte Spielweise: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe einer erkennt das Spiel und weis den Titel  

MfG stryct


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Januar 2014)

Schau mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artillery_(Computerspiel)

Da könnt was dabei sein.


----------



## stryct (25. Januar 2014)

... Artillery als Genere,... noch nie gehört 
Aaaber, es ist dabei !! Space Tanks  
Das beste Spiel überhaupt, kann ich allen empfehlen  

Danke


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Januar 2014)

Ich zock heute noch manchmal eine Partie Gorillas in DosBox. Selbes Genre, 2 Gorillas auf Hochhäusern und bewerfen sich mit explosiven Bananen


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. Januar 2014)

super Topic !

ich spiele heute auch noch viele dos games von früher
die bereiten mir zum teil viel mehr spaß und Freude als die heutigen grafikschlachtschiffe.


----------



## stryct (26. Januar 2014)

Liegt halt daran, dass wenn damals das Spiel nicht fertig war, wars eben nicht fertig und wurde auch nicht verkauft, aber jetzt mit schnellem Internet kann man ja auch unfertige Spiele verkaufen... ^^


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Januar 2014)

stryct schrieb:


> Liegt halt daran, dass wenn damals das Spiel nicht fertig war, wars eben nicht fertig und wurde auch nicht verkauft, aber jetzt mit schnellem Internet kann man ja auch unfertige Spiele verkaufen... ^^


 
Tja, die kamen halt erst raus "when it's done" 

Liegt aber auch daran, dass die Studios damals noch viel mehr rum experimentieren durften und nicht nur risikofreie 08/15 Ware abliefern mussten


----------



## stryct (26. Januar 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Tja, die kamen halt erst raus "when it's done"
> 
> Liegt aber auch daran, dass die Studios damals noch viel mehr rum experimentieren durften und nicht nur risikofreie 08/15 Ware abliefern mussten


 
Ja das war noch schön damals 

Kennt wer von euch dieses Spiel hier noch ? Da konnte man auch Stunden verbringen   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Januar 2014)

Prince of Persia, da brauch ich noch nicht mal das Bild vergrößern.

Hab das 1-Stunde Zeitlimit allerdings nie geschafft, bin immer bei Level 7 oder 8 hängengeblieben. Mensch wie lange hab ich gegrübelt bis ich herausfand wie man an dem Spiegel vorbeikommt


----------



## X6Sixcore (31. Januar 2014)

Ach, schön, Ballerburg! (<-aus dem Wiki-Link)

Was ähnliches habe ich damals auf dem C64 mal mit meinem Bruder gezockt.

Das geilste Erlebnis dabei war, dass ich mal zufällig meinen eigenen Munitionsbunker getroffen habe und die Burg von meinem Bruder hochgegangen ist. Das ging aber nur ein Mal und danach nie wieder.

Jedenfalls war das Gesicht von meinem Bruder dabei soooooo geil...

MfG


----------

